

New Google Maps - jasimq
https://maps.google.com/maps/about/explore/?status=invite

======
lwhalen
Is it too much to ask for a mapping service that doesn't try to be smarter
than me? I don't _want_ 'recommended venues' or maps that 'get smarter with
use'. I want directions from Point A to Point B (sometimes) or a bird's eye
view of an area (other times), and that's it. I don't want to 'be social' or
any of this other claptrap they're trying to cram down my throat. Yeesh, I'm
in my thirties and I already feel like a crotchety old man.

